# Turkey Lease 2016



## basshunter57 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking for a lease/club for turkey hunting rights only for the 2016 season in or near Butts County, Monroe, Henry,or Jasper.If you have anything please PM me.

thank you


----------



## basshunter57 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## basshunter57 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## basshunter57 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## basshunter57 (Jan 17, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## basshunter57 (Feb 2, 2016)

ttt


----------

